# Duck?Fishing boat 11.5'



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Who wants a 11.5' flat bottom boat with trailer?
New tires. Would be a great lil duck boat. I have had it for a long time. I don't want to see it sit in the driveway all winter. Perhaps a trade or something. Asking 500


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Got any pictures? Not that it matters, my wife would kill me anyway.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41803055&cat=147


----------

